# Car Repossession



## Irishsandra (Mar 26, 2011)

I think my car is about to be repossessed and I do not know what to do anyone that has any advice please


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Irishsandra said:


> I think my car is about to be repossessed and I do not know what to do anyone that has any advice please


If you THINK it's going to be repossesed, then you probably KNOW what the problem is. If you have fell behind on the payments for the loan you got to finance the car, the finance company will take the car off you. A drastic step no company wants to take, as they will appear heartless and their chances of recovering the full amount of the money lent, are slim.

Your best bet, is to contact the finance company, explain why you fell behind and ask them to extend the terms of your loan with smaller payments which you can afford. Not good for you as you will end up paying more,but you might get to keep the car and avoid going on a list of "Bad Debtors"


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why?

Is it a repossession or a confiscation or an impounding?

More details please.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As the other posters have said contact the company who financed the car 
You must have a letter or communication regarding the reason do repo we need more info to help you 
Regards tony


----------

